# Anybody going to be at the James White Debate?



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2007)

Alpha and Omega National Debate - Friday, Oct 19th in Seattle.

Initially I thought I was going to be in SoCal next week but my TAD orders got canc'd. With the baby coming in < 2 months, we have to visit the States now so we're flying to see Sonya's parents from 17-24 October (they live in Yelm).

Hope to see you guys at the debate. Dr. White and I have been "pen pals" for a number of years but I've never met him in person. I'm looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## tellville (Oct 11, 2007)

I am going to the debate. Seattle is just a stone throw away from Langley (Vancouver). I am really excited! It will be my first live debate!


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. I don't think I'll make it. I have way too much going on: almost full time post-grad classes, full time job, a remodel project, and some other issues. But I hope we can at least meet for a cup of coffee during one of those days!


----------



## VanVos (Oct 11, 2007)

I will be there also, I'll try look out for you PB brothers.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going to put together a package, look at the final price, and make a decision on attending. Looks like about a 75% chance I'll attend.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 11, 2007)

Will Sonja be at the debate?? I would really like to meet you guys. Maybe if people got together before or after the debate we could all have a meet up.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey:

Will not be able to make it - but I will pray that Dr. White foils the false prophet as Elijah did on Mount Carmel.

-CH


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 12, 2007)

Bad news all. Keep Sonya and I in your prayers. Sonya's grandfather just went downhill and may be hours/days from death. It looks like we're going to have to canc our Seattle trip and go straight to Pittsburgh to be with the family there. I was going to go to the debate with Sonya's father-in-law but he flies to Pittsburgh this AM.

I'm grieved for Sonya's family first but also saddened that I will miss this. Family comes first.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 12, 2007)

If I can get work off that night (50/50 chance it seems), then i'll drive over there.


----------



## tellville (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought this debate was awesome! One of the best Dr. White has ever done. I could see some Muslims in the crowd even looking impressed. I even got to ask a question, though not overly spectacular. I asked how telescoping [in the Gospels] affected the doctrine of inerrancy. I asked this because it was brought up in the cross examination. 

The debate was definitely worth the trip!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2007)

Great - rub it in will you? I look forward to hearing it. I'm still grieved over the missed opportunity.


----------

